# bank referral charges



## Blackhorse B (1 Jan 2008)

Hi
what do banks charge referral fees for? ive noticed them on my account and am not sure what its for?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jan 2008)

Bounced or overdrawn cheque, direct debit or standing order payments for example.


----------



## Blackhorse B (2 Jan 2008)

so if you exceeded your overdraft limit would that incur a referral charge?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jan 2008)

You should check the terms & conditions and tariff of charges applicable to your account to be sure about when various charges apply.


----------

